# Can you Dye Ceramic Tile?



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I have white ceramic tile in my kitchen (came with the house). I'd prefer to have a stone brown color, since we live in the country.
Can you safely dye, or stain ceramic tile and then put a protective coat over it?

I also have another issue. 
Some of the tiles are cracked. The problem with totally replacing the tile is money. I have a big kitchen and can't afford it right now.

So, I'm trying to think of ways I can just redo what I have.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

There are paints that can be used on tile, but they don't look the greatest and will affect resale value. There are also companies that do reglazing for a fraction of the cost of replacing.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I expect it would depend upon whether the tile is glazed or unglazed. Which do you have?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ceramic tiles that are used in kitchens are usually glazed and high fired. if they're glazed, (shiny or a matt surface that is smooth) then you can't stain them, but you can paint them with tile paint. (or any paint if you put something similar to KILLZ on them. there are a couple of products that will adhere to tiles/glass). Think of your glazed tiles as glass (which is what the glaze actually is)

(look for the type of KILLZ that says it will bond to glass or tile)

if they're not glazed at all, but feel more like clay pots...that is, if they will absorb the water you splash on them (not likely, but I've seen kitchens with rough tiling) then you can stain them.

regular glass paints would work, but 1)they're kinda expensive, and 2) unless you heat them to 350F they're not permanent...they'll peel or wash off.

If you go the KILLZ route, you paint the stuff on, let it dry (it's white usually) and then stain or paint to your hearts desire. to make it water resistant, I would think a coat of clear acrylic glaze or the paint they put on clay pots to waterproof them would work well.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

DKWunlimited said:


> There are paints that can be used on tile, but they don't look the greatest and will affect resale value. There are also companies that do reglazing for a fraction of the cost of replacing.


Thanks - that's worth considering.



Windy in Kansas said:


> I expect it would depend upon whether the tile is glazed or unglazed. Which do you have?


It's glazed tile.



Wisconsin Ann said:


> ceramic tiles that are used in kitchens are usually glazed and high fired. if they're glazed, (shiny or a matt surface that is smooth) then you can't stain them, but you can paint them with tile paint. (or any paint if you put something similar to KILLZ on them. there are a couple of products that will adhere to tiles/glass). Think of your glazed tiles as glass (which is what the glaze actually is)
> 
> (look for the type of KILLZ that says it will bond to glass or tile)
> 
> ...


Thank you, this helps.
There is a company in Norman called ReBath - they apparently reglaze bathtubs - same concept, I'm sure.
Think I'll check with a floor store and see what they say.

I appreciate the tips!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

had a thought....what about giving yourself (and the kitchen) a small change....remove or paint just a single line or two....replace with new tiles that will blend your country motif in with the white? maybe a brown and white scene? hmmm....some slate type or stone? 

would be like a band or frame.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

This is what I used on glazed ceramic tile on a shower floor 
http://www.stoprust.net/POR-15-HARDNOSE-PAINT-Quart-p-102.html


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Can you paint or find someone who could do trompe l'oeil in country designs? Or apply good-quality stick-ons for a temporary change, that you can peel or clean off later? But maybe a really good plan is to replace the broken tiles, and think what else could you change to make your kitchen more what you would like? Sue


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Are they high gloss or matte? I was told that a matte could be reglazed and refired by a ceramic shop. I was told I would be charged by the piece if I only had a few or $20 for the entire kiln. This was a few years ago and I moved so I didnt' need the tiles. Carolyn


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

around our fireplace. It was a faux-marble high gloss tile. Never cared for the looks of it. We purchased a special primer from Sherwin Williams and then used a quart of paint to go right over the primer.....looks sharp and would work the same way in a kitchen I am sure. Not sure about the cracked tiles....perhaps you could pop a cheap replacement in before you prime and paint over them?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Use epoxy paint if you want it to last.

RF


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Well, I found a place called The Floor Trader that sells everything, including ceramic tile pretty cheap. So, I'm thinking of waiting until I have a few hundred buck and just replacing it. I think that would be easier and I can recycle the ones I have. Even broken tiles can be used by people that do Mosaic art, or I can use them in the bottom of my plant pots for drainage.

I appreciate everyone's tips, it's helped me decide what I want to do!
Thanks!


----------

